# a thief in an empty house



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 3, 2015)

adjusting to years
that passed by
before i noticed them gone 
i look through photographs
search for lost moments -
negatives that absorb time

smiling eyes -
two dots i struggle to join
your laughter fills 
far off rooms 
while i look for treasure
like a thief in an empty house


----------



## Doc Martin (Oct 3, 2015)

The more I read this trying to realize the meaning, the more sad I became. That's a compliment for a well written piece.

I think the person looking through the photos and recalling the timeline of life, senses the presence of a passed loved one but cannot connect. The search continues though for the "treasure" which is the connection to the past.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Doc.

This is a poem written from personal experience. You are right, it's about loss, time and memory. 

Tip


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 4, 2015)

I got caught up in it. Felt sadness grip me and tears well up before I got to the end. Nice job here. Beautifully arranged handful of letters into words.


----------



## Sonata (Oct 4, 2015)

Sad but beautiful in a way.  The title is perfect for what you are saying.


----------



## blazeofglory (Oct 4, 2015)

TipGrundlefunk said:


> adjusting to years
> that passed by
> before i noticed them gone
> i look through photographs
> ...


----------



## Jcrazy99 (Oct 4, 2015)

I could tell its about loss after reading it. I thought the treasure were memories the person was searching for too. Well done, very interesting. Sorry for the loss. God bless.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 4, 2015)

Very moving piece, Tip.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 4, 2015)

TipGrundlefunk said:


> adjusting to years
> ..that passed by
> ....before i noticed them gone
> ......i look through photographs
> ...



you need two people to do this:
person A read first line first stanza
person B respond with first line second stanza
etc
BUT
be prepared for the  final line reading.
that's where i found the coolness you've created.
try it...


----------



## PiP (Oct 4, 2015)

You captured the passing of time and memories perfectly in this poem, Tip 

I especially liked 





> your laughter fills
> far off rooms
> while i look for treasure
> like a thief in an empty house



Your words captured the moment and feeling of emptiness of loss perfectly. Been there and got that t-shirt.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 4, 2015)

Tip,

This is a beautifully written poem about the inevitable in our lives. Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 5, 2015)

love the images and nice name of the poem ～ i have a thing for titles. This is a good one.


----------



## Doc Martin (Oct 5, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> TipGrundlefunk said:
> 
> 
> > adjusting to years
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

A thief implies that you feel you have no right to be there...so, that intrigues me Tip... that you need to search, implies that there are not many, if ANY treasures to be found... you went to the sublime with this.. unique and original.. 2 of my favorite things...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 5, 2015)

This filled me with melancholy but it was also very rewarding.

A tip of my hat to you sir.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 12, 2015)

Man... This one makes me ache. Been there, done that, got the T-shirt. Great piece...


----------

